# Why the User Reputation Works So Well



## TulsaJeff

I have had quite a few questions on the User Reputation system on this forum which is basically an award system..

I have given an explanation of how it works at the following link if you have not seen it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/mod...ewarticle&id=4

Furthermore, it is simply a way for users to reward other users for a great post.

Feel free to ask for reputation in your signature line.. something like:

_"If this post has helped you in any way, consider giving me some reputation points by clicking on the scales icon at the top right of this post"_

This system works well simply because if you are helpful and nice and considerate then folks will be very apt to award you points, if you are rude, a self proclaimed know-it-all, or just have a bad attitude in general then folks are probably not going to leave you any reputation points.

This is a much better indicator of your status than your post count.

I do not think it is necessary to leave negative points although the system does allow this. I have always heard that the cream rises to the top.

Just a note.. the number you see in your posts is your Rep Power rather than your total points. Rep power is a factor of your total points.

Hope this helps explain this mysterious tool a little better.


----------



## richtee

Thanks Mr. Jeff. The consummate professional, as always.


----------



## fatback joe

And if you are concerned on where you stand (or even if you aren't) in relation to others, you can click on the Member List, then click on Reputation to sort/rank things.

I thought it was very interesting how high of reputation someone can have with very few posts.........and vice versa.

Food for thought possibly.


----------



## vlap

Its somewhat clearer now for me. Thanks! Rep points to you for a good explanation!


----------



## blackhawk19

Sucking up to the Boss again, what are we going to do with you


----------



## richtee

If he was not so good, I would not. I'm not known for my love of bosses...heh.

<Self employed for 20 years..'cause no one would hire me!>


----------



## TulsaJeff

New Discovery...

I just realized that if you click on the UserCP in the top Navbar.. it will show your total points at the top right of the page.. i.e. to the far right of where it says, "*Latest Reputation Received*" on that dark blue line.


----------



## walking dude

wow jeff......congrats..........

i just noticed this site has over 5000 members......that is a testament to how well this site runs.......and helps people..........

SMOKE ON


d8de


----------



## navionjim

I suppose that sort of thing serves a purpose, but I've always rejected mutual backslapping. Like the Academy Awards, mutual praise from other actors just seems too self congratulatory. 

Besides it seems to me you can tell just from reading the posts who the truly experienced smokers are, Dutch, Smokin Okie, Debbie, Jeff, Mossy, Dacdots, Big Arm, just to name a few. (sorry if I left a few out)

And the truly inventive newcomers, Cowgirl, Richtee, and anyone who builds their own gear.

Just my observation mind you.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

"Besides it seems to me you can tell just from reading the posts who the truly experienced smokers are, Dutch, Smokin Okie, Debbie, Jeff, Mossy, Dacdots, Big Arm, just to name a few. (sorry if I left a few out)"
*Hey Jimbo, Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I always considered myself, "an accident lookin for a place to happen" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  haha, truely though, I feel that all of us here, are here for, the combination of our parts. We all contribute to the whole, in whatever way that might be. The whole, being the  SMF. Does this make sense 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Terry*


----------



## navionjim

[*Hey Jimbo, Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I always considered myself, "an accident lookin for a place to happen" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 haha, truely though, I feel that all of us here, are here for, the combination of our parts. We all contribute to the whole, in whatever way that might be. The whole, being the SMF. Does this make sense 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Terry*[/quote]


Sure does Terry, hell I took acid in the 60s too.
Jes Kiddin..
Jimbo


----------



## richtee

Awww...geee... Tanks Jim. Usually when I'm called out, I end up with a bloody nose... SUCH a pleasant turn of events   :{)


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you for the explanation Jeff. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I have been asked how and why I have green boxes. I have no idea how they got there, why they were put there or what they are! 

Thank you to all who sent nice messages concerning my posts. You have made me feel welcome.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jim, I appreciate your kind words.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I also agree with some of what you said about back slapping.
Without a reward system, I would have posted the exact same posts I have since joining the SMF. They are a small part of who I am and what I enjoy doing. I posted not to get rewarded, I posted to share a part of my life with folks that I thought might enjoy it.

I am new here and hope I did not offend anyone.


----------



## muddy pond

Well well, now that the smoke has cleared I seem to understand the rep system even thru the thin blue. Thanks guys...and gals.


----------



## glued2it

Well I tried this and apparently it was considered whining and begging to get ahead. ( so I was told)


----------



## gypsyseagod

if they can't take a compliment.......do what you do. if you want to give someone attaboys- DO IT. if people don't like the way things are getting or going...  SORRY-  THERE'S THE DOOR.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

* not true, if you deserve praise, you deserve it. Ignore what you were told, its your life my friend. Live it to please you and (dare I say it), God. Don't worry about others thoughts, thats their problem. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## gypsyseagod

go ahead & say what you like.if ya want to give attaboys- thats ok. when you get some- thats great too. it doesn't define you- it just gives you an idea of how much you helped....it's not whining or begging- it's just a compliment or complaint box & most likely the complaints ain't got the "sack" to tell ya from who or why- so they won't count anyway.


----------



## rip

I was on another site about two years ago were the rep. points caused alot of jealousie. These were grown people jealous over points?????, you would have thought the points were worth $$$$$$. It's a pat on the back and that's all it is, ain't nothing wrong with that. I have never given Neg. points and never will, I would rather just move on to the next post.


----------



## smokebuzz

Some people need this to compensate for inadequacy of their anatomy.


----------



## rip

LMAO!!!!! I guess I just learned to live with it.LOL


----------



## smoke freak

I aint got too many points to my credit. Maybe I been givin advice to folks who dont understand the system any better than what I used to. OR maybe everyone thinks that Im fulla spit. Either way, who cares! Rep points dont make my food taste better... If my family and friends eat all my chow and cant wait for more, thats all the rep points I need.


----------



## richtee

Hear hear! I give points for well thought out posts. Like this one.


----------



## smokebuzz

Freak, are you tryen to tell me we can't eat those rep points, that would probly xplain why i can't find a recipe for them.


----------



## smoke freak

Good Q stands on its own. Just serve the points on the side for those who need em.


----------

